# Original GreyHound Comb ?



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">I just received mine today but before I use it, I have a quick question.

Is it made in Belgium or England?

TY
Haven</span>


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> <span style="font-family:Georgia">I just received mine today but before I use it, I have a quick question.
> 
> Is it made in Belgium or England?
> 
> ...


Mine says England. And it has Original in script on it.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Mine is getting old as I bought two of them for my Persian cats about twenty years ago....and reads...
Original Greyhound (registered trademark) and then Made in ----ium... the dashes are to show where the worn off letters are that I can't read but I think it is probably Belg that has worn off. 

Yes, took it to my son who has much better vision than I do. He says it was made in Belgium.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="color:#3366FF">thanks ladies
I used it about 5 minutes ago. Wow, what a difference a comb (as opposed to a pin brush) makes. His coat is so fluffy and I found a few matts by his butt







I sprayed the matted area, and gently combed through it. Took about 10 minutes but the end result was lovely.</span>


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I stongly believe a quality comb and a light spray of leave in conditioner to help it glide through can work just as good, if not better, than any pin brush.







Bella has always tolerated the comb better than the pin brushes and I have always used good quality Chris Christensen pin brushes. It mayb be one of those things that just depend on the Maltese and the type coat though.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce seems to like the comb more than the pin brush too. I have a #1 All Systems brush that's supposed to be pretty good, but it does scratch my skin when I try it on my arm. I have one of the small Chris Christensen pin brushes, and that one is even worse. It has no give to it like the All Systems one does. I think I'm better off just using the comb.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I prefer the combs too. The pin brush does nothing for Sugar's thick coat.


----------

